# Giant Betta?



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I read somewhere something about giant betta fish. I can't remember where it was, but is there such thing as a giant betta?


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I saw some "king bettas" at my LFS. They were HUGE and had shorter fins.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

http://worldofbettas.onediscussion.net/t24-giant-bettas yes i believe there is


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

How big do they get? I haven't seen them in person, but I have only seen them in picture, and I wasn't sure if it was an edited picture to start rumors or if it were true. And it's kinda hard to tell in pictures...

Edit: Those are some HUGE betta fish!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

they gorw very big very quickly, it goes a little bit like this.

3 months - 3-4 centimeters long
6 months - 5-6 centimeters long
9 months - 7-8 centimeters long


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The is both a mutant giant variety of betta splendens (the common one) and some larger species of betta that aren't spendens. There is an old thread with pics on the splendens if you can find it. Try advanced search.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Giant bettas are pretty much plakats bred for size and fighting capability.


----------

